# Living in Sitges?



## Purplesnake

My family and I are possibly moving to Sitges in the new year. My husband and I want to know more about which areas expats are living in on a permanent basis? On a recent visit we found the general 'winter season' very quiet so wonder where most expat families are living? Especially families with kids going to Escaan international school? I hope we can gather a bit more info?! Cheers Sarah


----------



## goingtobcn

Hello and :welcome:

I can't help too much as we live in central Barcelona, but we were in Sitges last weekend and it still seemed pretty lively considering the time of year. It's a lovely place  Film Festival and Carnival meant to be good too!

If you have any questions about Barcelona, let me know


----------



## Purplesnake

Thanks for ur reply! Hoping to get a little more detailed info about sitges as we have been to Barca several times already! Cheers Sarah


----------



## eddie13

Hi 

We live in Sitges (Olivella) and we love it, we have been here for 9 months, the summer was busy but it is a nice busy now, if you have anymore questions please let me know.


----------



## iceblue

I was in Stiges October, it was a weekend but I found it extremely quiet. It was a very nice place though, I took a cab from Castelldefels - it is a beautiful drive along the coast, though a very windy road, make scare you if you are not a confident driver! Actually have you considered Castelldefels - since it is closer to Barcelona where the action is and also has an excellent British School.


----------



## Millie246

*Friends in Sitges*

Hi!

I'm 22, from the UK and working as an au pair. I am in Sitges for around 2 months and I would like to meet other young people while I'm here. Would anyone fancy going for a drink one day? Or can you suggest places to go to meet other English speaking people?

I'm only here for a short time but I'd like to make the most of it by making some new friends 

Millie


----------



## mickbcn

Millie246 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm 22, from the UK and working as an au pair. I am in Sitges for around 2 months and I would like to meet other young people while I'm here. Would anyone fancy going for a drink one day? Or can you suggest places to go to meet other English speaking people?
> 
> I'm only here for a short time but I'd like to make the most of it by making some new friends
> 
> Millie


Hi millie,my son and his gf.are living in Sitges and would like contact to a british for practice their english.both are in their 30'.


----------



## referenjob

Hi Millie, 

I live in Castelldefels, near Sitges, it was a pleasure to me take a drink in a bar in Castelldefels playa where usually meet english people to share their experiences in Barcelona.

And also tomorrow we begin a meetup groups in Castelldefels. 

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## suesue

*Leaving Sitges*

Hi, not sure whether you came to Sitges and settled here, as your post was over six months ago but I thought I'd share my experiences for the benefit of others out there. 

I have lived in Sitges now for ten months with my husband and son. We came here to settle here permanently, but within two or three months we decided it was not for us. 

OK - the positive. 

Sitges is a beautiful Mediterranean town, with stunning beaches, a picture-postcard old town, great bars and restaurants and so much more going for it. The surrounding countryside is stunning. The Garraf hills, Vilanova i la Geltru and other similar towns are fantastic too.

It's a friendly place too.

But - the negative....


It's a tourist town and it's a gay town and it's a drunk, party, party town, it's also a young town. 

None of these things bother me, but we felt it wasn't the right place for us. 

I have loved living here these past ten months, and have some great memories, but I also remember one/two months in - thinking to myself - this is not a place I can put down roots, rent a place long-term or really see myself settling. 

It was a weird feeling. Everything seemed right at first, but then we had come from a horrible UK town - say no more. 

But then winter hit and Sitges became deathly boring, very, very cold and to be honest terribly depressing. Alot of the shops close up, so the place feels shut-up and shut-down. This last winter was excessively cold - we were wearing multiple layers and scarves - we had the heating on all the time. 

It's a place without much culture too. 

OK - there's the Prado Cinema and the Retiro and you will find lots to do in the beginning, but there are no bookshops - which shocked me. 

Every shop is fast-turn over tourist tack which is a shame. 

The accommodation is ultimately what drove us away though - we are leaving tomorrow. 

We rented three apartments in ten months, and had to cancel the contracts within two or three months of signing because the flats were so sub-par - sometimes no water, sometimes no hot water, too much noise, rubbish but then I am of the opinion that most of Spanish accommodation is awful - if you think about this country's history it makes sense. 

We haven't had a full night's sleep the last six months here - yes we live very close to the centre. 

There is also the Catalan issue. I have respect for the Catalan culture but Sitges is NOT in Spain - don't be fooled - it's in Catalunya, a very, very proud anti-Spanish region of Spain. 

The Catalan person speaking Spanish speaks it with a Catalan accent - all fine but you will be pressured living here to learn Catalan. So that makes two languages you'll be struggling to learn living in this part of the world - all stressful. 

But, we have made some really great friends here - both expat and Catalan who are wonderful and who we will keep in touch with. 

Our son - 15 at the time - also went to the local Catalan high school - a whole other nightmare story. They would not teach him Spanish and started bullying when after a few months he hadn't become fluent in Catalan. We took him out of the school and now he studies online through a UK college. 

The private schools in this area and I am not going to name any names but Google them and you'll know who I am talking about ALL have a bad reputation in the community here. They are all talked about as profit-making machines where education is a whole other issue. I am reporting what I have heard on the street here and this is not based on personal experience. We could never have afforded to put our son into a private school. 

My advice to anyone wanting to move to Sitges is to think very carefully and perhaps choose a larger town/city. 

Barcelona is impossible in term of accommodation for a family unless you are loaded down with cash. 

The estate agents in Sitges - well one particular one - are absolutely crooked - be very careful there. I suggest renting direct through the owner - there are sites where you can do this. Estate agents here charge a fortune in commission and lie through their teeth. You have to stand up to them and don't take their ********. The commission they charge is for absolutely nothing. There is a site you can try which is good for direct through owner properties. I can't put the name here but it's like Gumtree in the UK. 

In July 2013 - with the recession - make sure you negotiate your rental price DOWN. At least 50 per cent of flats in Sitges are empty most of the time so don't believe anyone who tells you, you have to pay top dollar for these ****-boxes. You don't. 

Also - make no mistake - Sitges has been classified as the most expensive town in the whole of Spain. 

I won't miss Sitges - it's been a stressful time. 

Once you've admired the beautiful Med and done the sights and drunk in all the bars, you think - what next? 

It's also not so close to Barcelona as people like to make out. I did the CELTA course in Barcelona and used to have to catch the 7.45 am train - sometimes it took 50 minutes - stops every station. 

But - the above is our experience and it won't be everyone's. Lots of people have lived in Sitges for a long, long time - I mean expats but I have noticed that they are usually people who choose it because of its proximity to Barcelona International airport and they travel a lot for the their work. 

We are moving to another part of Spain now - to a big city and we can't wait to learn Spanish and become fluent. This was hard in Sitges because it's such a tourist town and no one allows you to speak Spanish. 

Hope the above helps. 

Sue


----------



## Pesky Wesky

suesue said:


> Hi, not sure whether you came to Sitges and settled here, as your post was over six months ago but I thought I'd share my experiences for the benefit of others out there.
> 
> I have lived in Sitges now for ten months with my husband and son. We came here to settle here permanently, but within two or three months we decided it was not for us.
> 
> OK - the positive.
> 
> Sitges is a beautiful Mediterranean town, with stunning beaches, a picture-postcard old town, great bars and restaurants and so much more going for it. The surrounding countryside is stunning. The Garraf hills, Vilanova i la Geltru and other similar towns are fantastic too.
> 
> It's a friendly place too.
> 
> But - the negative....
> 
> 
> It's a tourist town and it's a gay town and it's a drunk, party, party town, it's also a young town.
> 
> None of these things bother me, but we felt it wasn't the right place for us.
> 
> I have loved living here these past ten months, and have some great memories, but I also remember one/two months in - thinking to myself - this is not a place I can put down roots, rent a place long-term or really see myself settling.
> 
> It was a weird feeling. Everything seemed right at first, but then we had come from a horrible UK town - say no more.
> 
> But then winter hit and Sitges became deathly boring, very, very cold and to be honest terribly depressing. Alot of the shops close up, so the place feels shut-up and shut-down. This last winter was excessively cold - we were wearing multiple layers and scarves - we had the heating on all the time.
> 
> It's a place without much culture too.
> 
> OK - there's the Prado Cinema and the Retiro and you will find lots to do in the beginning, but there are no bookshops - which shocked me.
> 
> Every shop is fast-turn over tourist tack which is a shame.
> 
> The accommodation is ultimately what drove us away though - we are leaving tomorrow.
> 
> We rented three apartments in ten months, and had to cancel the contracts within two or three months of signing because the flats were so sub-par - sometimes no water, sometimes no hot water, too much noise, rubbish but then I am of the opinion that most of Spanish accommodation is awful - if you think about this country's history it makes sense.
> 
> We haven't had a full night's sleep the last six months here - yes we live very close to the centre.
> 
> There is also the Catalan issue. I have respect for the Catalan culture but Sitges is NOT in Spain - don't be fooled - it's in Catalunya, a very, very proud anti-Spanish region of Spain.
> 
> The Catalan person speaking Spanish speaks it with a Catalan accent - all fine but you will be pressured living here to learn Catalan. So that makes two languages you'll be struggling to learn living in this part of the world - all stressful.
> 
> But, we have made some really great friends here - both expat and Catalan who are wonderful and who we will keep in touch with.
> 
> Our son - 15 at the time - also went to the local Catalan high school - a whole other nightmare story. They would not teach him Spanish and started bullying when after a few months he hadn't become fluent in Catalan. We took him out of the school and now he studies online through a UK college.
> 
> The private schools in this area and I am not going to name any names but Google them and you'll know who I am talking about ALL have a bad reputation in the community here. They are all talked about as profit-making machines where education is a whole other issue. I am reporting what I have heard on the street here and this is not based on personal experience. We could never have afforded to put our son into a private school.
> 
> My advice to anyone wanting to move to Sitges is to think very carefully and perhaps choose a larger town/city.
> 
> Barcelona is impossible in term of accommodation for a family unless you are loaded down with cash.
> 
> The estate agents in Sitges - well one particular one - are absolutely crooked - be very careful there. I suggest renting direct through the owner - there are sites where you can do this. Estate agents here charge a fortune in commission and lie through their teeth. You have to stand up to them and don't take their ********. The commission they charge is for absolutely nothing. There is a site you can try which is good for direct through owner properties. I can't put the name here but it's like Gumtree in the UK.
> 
> In July 2013 - with the recession - make sure you negotiate your rental price DOWN. At least 50 per cent of flats in Sitges are empty most of the time so don't believe anyone who tells you, you have to pay top dollar for these ****-boxes. You don't.
> 
> Also - make no mistake - Sitges has been classified as the most expensive town in the whole of Spain.
> 
> I won't miss Sitges - it's been a stressful time.
> 
> Once you've admired the beautiful Med and done the sights and drunk in all the bars, you think - what next?
> 
> It's also not so close to Barcelona as people like to make out. I did the CELTA course in Barcelona and used to have to catch the 7.45 am train - sometimes it took 50 minutes - stops every station.
> 
> But - the above is our experience and it won't be everyone's. Lots of people have lived in Sitges for a long, long time - I mean expats but I have noticed that they are usually people who choose it because of its proximity to Barcelona International airport and they travel a lot for the their work.
> 
> We are moving to another part of Spain now - to a big city and we can't wait to learn Spanish and become fluent. This was hard in Sitges because it's such a tourist town and no one allows you to speak Spanish.
> 
> Hope the above helps.
> 
> Sue


Very interesting read.
There are lots of things that I recognise as I went to live in Valls, near Tarragona when I first came to "Spain". I was prepared in some ways; I had a job to come to, could speak intermediate Spanish as I'd lived in Colombia previously, but I hadn't realised that Catalan was such a big issue, nor that the Catalonia/ Spain thing was such a big issue. I visited Sitges on a couple of occasions and didn't think it was a place to live, not because of the dead winter, I don't mind that, but because of the drunk Brit/ gay tourist scene. Before anyone gets on my case the drunks are mostly flown in direct from the UK and the gay scene often consists of getting dragged into the dunes/ under a pine tree, and a choice scattering of condoms everywhere. I used to live with a gay man who enjoyed giving graphic descriptions of his afternoons (not evenings!!) in Sitges...
But, it was just me, not a family coming over and I didn't think I would be spending more than a couple of year there anyway, and I did move on after a year, to Madrid, probably for the same reasons as you!
However, I would advise anyone with older children (older than 10!) to look at the language and schooling very carefully. Workload, intergration, bullying, assimilation of language, homesickness etc etc are all big issues which parents have to prepare for, not the kids!! So make sure the schools are going to work out, visit and have a plan B for the possiblity that they don't because the whole family might end up going back to the homeland because mum and dad didn't plan well enough.
Does your son speak some Spanish now? Is he going to go to school in your new place? If not, what have you thought of to enable him to make friends?


----------



## suesue

To PeskyWesky, 

Thanks for your reply and your take on it was spot on too. 

I am glad you mentioned the gay thing. I am passionately pro-whatever-want when it comes to lifestyle and the bedroom, but I did really resent the way gay men have taken over Sitges. Gay anything is fine by me, but it's the over-the-topness of it all that got to me. 

I used to cycle to Vilanova down the beautiful cliff bike path from Can Girona through to Les Roquettes, and I used to see gay men naked in the forest, waiting for 'traffic'. FFS it's supposed to be a place everyone can enjoy but the gays have claimed it for their own and ruined everything for everyone else. 

You're right there are condom packets everywhere in Sitges and I hated this. 

In summer - today it's 31st July - it's like Benidorm on speed out there and not at all nice. 

We said, we'll give Sitges four seasons to see.....people said -oh summer is lovely - but I find summer totally horrible here. 

On the subject of our son.........the jury's out on whether we return to the UK - we have a house there and boy do I miss my house sometimes - but we'll see what happens in our new city. We've chosen Sevilla and yes, I know it's very, very hot, and yes, I know it's land-locked and yes, I know there is no beach (yippee), but I want to learn real Spanish and hope to do so there. 

Our son.....bless him......didn't make any friends here but he doesn't seem bothered at all. Our focus is getting him through his exams next year, so we'll see. 

He wants to make some friends down south, but had trouble with the Catalan thing. Funnily enough he has taken to Spanish quite well and is coming on with it. 

My wish really is that we had left Sitges in December last year. 

Still I view it as a stressful ten-month working holiday. 

We adore Spain and really want to make it work here but we also know - realistically - that the only important thing right now is helping our son get through his exams and into college, so we could be anywhere......

As you said, very rightly, my advice to others is to think very carefully about a small town if you're relocating to Spain and you have kids.....

I have a friend here who moved here with teenagers and she had a hellish time with them because of the homesickness, the Catalan language problems, and the totally rubbish accommodation - she also moved three times in a year. 

For families I would suggest a bigger city where there are more options. 

Even to get our NIE we had to treck to Vilanova - there's nothing doing in Sitges - and we were ripped off by the authorities there, charged for private health insurance when people in Barcelona told me that was totally illegal. 

I have never for one minute regretting moving to Espana, but I have regretted moving to Catalunya. I wish them every success in their quest for independence and I think it would be better if they were independent. Catalunya and Espana are like an old marriage couple who simply can't stand the sight of each other anymore. 

Just very briefly on the subject of education here, I totally disagree with the state schools here and their refusal to teach Spanish to students. There is no Spanish taught in most schools. This is ethnic cleansing my the Catalan government and outrageous. 

But that's another story.......onwards and upwards. Sue


----------



## Pesky Wesky

suesue said:


> To PeskyWesky,
> 
> Thanks for your reply and your take on it was spot on too.
> 
> I am glad you mentioned the gay thing. I am passionately pro-whatever-want when it comes to lifestyle and the bedroom, but I did really resent the way gay men have taken over Sitges. Gay anything is fine by me, but it's the over-the-topness of it all that got to me.
> 
> I used to cycle to Vilanova down the beautiful cliff bike path from Can Girona through to Les Roquettes, and I used to see gay men naked in the forest, waiting for 'traffic'. FFS it's supposed to be a place everyone can enjoy but the gays have claimed it for their own and ruined everything for everyone else.
> 
> You're right there are condom packets everywhere in Sitges and I hated this.
> 
> In summer - today it's 31st July - it's like Benidorm on speed out there and not at all nice.
> 
> We said, we'll give Sitges four seasons to see.....people said -oh summer is lovely - but I find summer totally horrible here.
> 
> On the subject of our son.........the jury's out on whether we return to the UK - we have a house there and boy do I miss my house sometimes - but we'll see what happens in our new city. We've chosen Sevilla and yes, I know it's very, very hot, and yes, I know it's land-locked and yes, I know there is no beach (yippee), but I want to learn real Spanish and hope to do so there.
> 
> Our son.....bless him......didn't make any friends here but he doesn't seem bothered at all. Our focus is getting him through his exams next year, so we'll see.
> 
> He wants to make some friends down south, but had trouble with the Catalan thing. Funnily enough he has taken to Spanish quite well and is coming on with it.
> 
> My wish really is that we had left Sitges in December last year.
> 
> Still I view it as a stressful ten-month working holiday.
> 
> We adore Spain and really want to make it work here but we also know - realistically - that the only important thing right now is helping our son get through his exams and into college, so we could be anywhere......
> 
> As you said, very rightly, my advice to others is to think very carefully about a small town if you're relocating to Spain and you have kids.....
> 
> I have a friend here who moved here with teenagers and she had a hellish time with them because of the homesickness, the Catalan language problems, and the totally rubbish accommodation - she also moved three times in a year.
> 
> For families I would suggest a bigger city where there are more options.
> 
> Even to get our NIE we had to treck to Vilanova - there's nothing doing in Sitges - and we were ripped off by the authorities there, charged for private health insurance when people in Barcelona told me that was totally illegal.
> 
> I have never for one minute regretting moving to Espana, but I have regretted moving to Catalunya. I wish them every success in their quest for independence and I think it would be better if they were independent. Catalunya and Espana are like an old marriage couple who simply can't stand the sight of each other anymore.
> 
> Just very briefly on the subject of education here, I totally disagree with the state schools here and their refusal to teach Spanish to students. There is no Spanish taught in most schools. This is ethnic cleansing my the Catalan government and outrageous.
> 
> But that's another story.......onwards and upwards. Sue


Again, some interesting info here for other posters
You may be interested in this recent thread (although it got a bit out of hand at times)
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/154326-beware-catalonia.html


----------



## mickbcn

suesue said:


> To PeskyWesky,
> 
> Thanks for your reply and your take on it was spot on too.
> 
> I am glad you mentioned the gay thing. I am passionately pro-whatever-want when it comes to lifestyle and the bedroom, but I did really resent the way gay men have taken over Sitges. Gay anything is fine by me, but it's the over-the-topness of it all that got to me.
> 
> I used to cycle to Vilanova down the beautiful cliff bike path from Can Girona through to Les Roquettes, and I used to see gay men naked in the forest, waiting for 'traffic'. FFS it's supposed to be a place everyone can enjoy but the gays have claimed it for their own and ruined everything for everyone else.
> 
> You're right there are condom packets everywhere in Sitges and I hated this.
> 
> In summer - today it's 31st July - it's like Benidorm on speed out there and not at all nice.
> 
> We said, we'll give Sitges four seasons to see.....people said -oh summer is lovely - but I find summer totally horrible here.
> 
> On the subject of our son.........the jury's out on whether we return to the UK - we have a house there and boy do I miss my house sometimes - but we'll see what happens in our new city. We've chosen Sevilla and yes, I know it's very, very hot, and yes, I know it's land-locked and yes, I know there is no beach (yippee), but I want to learn real Spanish and hope to do so there.
> 
> Our son.....bless him......didn't make any friends here but he doesn't seem bothered at all. Our focus is getting him through his exams next year, so we'll see.
> 
> He wants to make some friends down south, but had trouble with the Catalan thing. Funnily enough he has taken to Spanish quite well and is coming on with it.
> 
> My wish really is that we had left Sitges in December last year.
> 
> Still I view it as a stressful ten-month working holiday.
> 
> We adore Spain and really want to make it work here but we also know - realistically - that the only important thing right now is helping our son get through his exams and into college, so we could be anywhere......
> 
> As you said, very rightly, my advice to others is to think very carefully about a small town if you're relocating to Spain and you have kids.....
> 
> I have a friend here who moved here with teenagers and she had a hellish time with them because of the homesickness, the Catalan language problems, and the totally rubbish accommodation - she also moved three times in a year.
> 
> For families I would suggest a bigger city where there are more options.
> 
> Even to get our NIE we had to treck to Vilanova - there's nothing doing in Sitges - and we were ripped off by the authorities there, charged for private health insurance when people in Barcelona told me that was totally illegal.
> 
> I have never for one minute regretting moving to Espana, but I have regretted moving to Catalunya. I wish them every success in their quest for independence and I think it would be better if they were independent. Catalunya and Espana are like an old marriage couple who simply can't stand the sight of each other anymore.
> 
> Just very briefly on the subject of education here, I totally disagree with the state schools here and their refusal to teach Spanish to students. There is no Spanish taught in most schools. This is ethnic cleansing my the Catalan government and outrageous.
> 
> But that's another story.......onwards and upwards. Sue


Then will be better for you and for us to move to Spain.


----------



## al_bryant

Coming to this post a bit late but I lived in Sitges with my Wife and Daughter from July 2012 to December 2012.

I agree with some of the comments of previous posters around it being a bit quiet in the winter and a bit busy in the summer but we didn't mind that really. There was enough stuff open during the winter and we found things to do. And I don't think you're going to be able to change the temperature dramatically by moving slightly higher or lower than Barcelona (maybe a little, but not much).

It's fairly easy to hop on the train into Barcelona (roughly 40 mins to Sants I think) and cheap.

We knew about the 'culture' of Sitges before we went and I was a bit concerned but when we were there I actually felt more comfortable because of it. Our daughter didn't seem to mind or be affected.

I think as long as you know what to expect and you're happy then Sitges is a nice place to be.

Hope this helps if you haven't yet moved.

Al


----------



## mrypg9

suesue said:


> To PeskyWesky,
> 
> Thanks for your reply and your take on it was spot on too.
> 
> I am glad you mentioned the gay thing. I am passionately pro-whatever-want when it comes to lifestyle and the bedroom, but I did really resent the way gay men have taken over Sitges. Gay anything is fine by me, but it's the over-the-topness of it all that got to me.
> 
> I used to cycle to Vilanova down the beautiful cliff bike path from Can Girona through to Les Roquettes, and I used to see gay men naked in the forest, waiting for 'traffic'. FFS it's supposed to be a place everyone can enjoy but the gays have claimed it for their own and ruined everything for everyone else.
> 
> You're right there are condom packets everywhere in Sitges and I hated this.
> 
> In summer - today it's 31st July - it's like Benidorm on speed out there and not at all nice.
> 
> We said, we'll give Sitges four seasons to see.....people said -oh summer is lovely - but I find summer totally horrible here.
> 
> On the subject of our son.........the jury's out on whether we return to the UK - we have a house there and boy do I miss my house sometimes - but we'll see what happens in our new city. We've chosen Sevilla and yes, I know it's very, very hot, and yes, I know it's land-locked and yes, I know there is no beach (yippee), but I want to learn real Spanish and hope to do so there.
> 
> Our son.....bless him......didn't make any friends here but he doesn't seem bothered at all. Our focus is getting him through his exams next year, so we'll see.
> 
> He wants to make some friends down south, but had trouble with the Catalan thing. Funnily enough he has taken to Spanish quite well and is coming on with it.
> 
> My wish really is that we had left Sitges in December last year.
> 
> Still I view it as a stressful ten-month working holiday.
> 
> We adore Spain and really want to make it work here but we also know - realistically - that the only important thing right now is helping our son get through his exams and into college, so we could be anywhere......
> 
> As you said, very rightly, my advice to others is to think very carefully about a small town if you're relocating to Spain and you have kids.....
> 
> I have a friend here who moved here with teenagers and she had a hellish time with them because of the homesickness, the Catalan language problems, and the totally rubbish accommodation - she also moved three times in a year.
> 
> For families I would suggest a bigger city where there are more options.
> 
> Even to get our NIE we had to treck to Vilanova - there's nothing doing in Sitges - and we were ripped off by the authorities there, charged for private health insurance when people in Barcelona told me that was totally illegal.
> 
> I have never for one minute regretting moving to Espana, but I have regretted moving to Catalunya. I wish them every success in their quest for independence and I think it would be better if they were independent. Catalunya and Espana are like an old marriage couple who simply can't stand the sight of each other anymore.
> 
> Just very briefly on the subject of education here, I totally disagree with the state schools here and their refusal to teach Spanish to students. There is no Spanish taught in most schools. This is ethnic cleansing my the Catalan government and outrageous.
> 
> But that's another story.......onwards and upwards. Sue


I've only been to Sitges once but that was years ago and then it was small, quiet and beautiful.
About the gay thing...I'm a gay female, was married, have son, thirty-two years with partner and I absolutely loathe that kind of ambiance. If anything is likely to generate homophobia it's that kind of in-your-face behaviour. Maybe I'm a bit of a prude but I disapprove of any kind of public sexual display, gay or straight.
I've got two male gay friends who've been going to Sitges for years. Their description of what they get up to makes me shudder and before we moved to Spain I made a mental note that we would NOT be settling in Sitges.

Such a shame when places get taken over like that. Mykonos is a similar story. Ibiza in the 1970s and early 1980s was lovely until the rave culture caught on. 

And I wouldn't dream of setting foot in ******


----------



## kimuyen

referenjob said:


> Hi Millie,
> 
> I live in Castelldefels, near Sitges, it was a pleasure to me take a drink in a bar in Castelldefels playa where usually meet english people to share their experiences in Barcelona.
> 
> And also tomorrow we begin a meetup groups in Castelldefels.
> 
> Let me know if you are interested.


Would you mind elaborating a bit on what you like or not like about living in Castelldefels? Do know know where expats with children who go to the British school concentrate? We are considering moving to the area and would greatly appreciate some insight.

Thanks!


----------



## Sitges

I have to say I ave always found Sitges to be a clean, welcoming and hospitable place.

Sure there are places you wouldn't take kids at certain times (but that stands for any town / holiday destination after dark)

As for gay visitors 'taking over' the town - while Sitges is a big gay destination and the mix of visitors reflect this - I think that generally the town offers a 'live and let live' philosophy and manages the influx and needs and wants of it's tourists well. - without becoming either a seedy den of iniquity or a screaming neon concrete jungle like so many other less fortunate Spanish resorts..

It may not be perfect - but I honestly don't believe it's as bad as some say.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Sitges said:


> I have to say I ave always found Sitges to be a clean, welcoming and hospitable place.
> 
> Sure there are places you wouldn't take kids at certain times (but that stands for any town / holiday destination after dark)
> 
> As for gay visitors 'taking over' the town - while Sitges is a big gay destination and the mix of visitors reflect this - I think that generally the town offers a 'live and let live' philosophy and manages the influx and needs and wants of it's tourists well. - without becoming either a seedy den of iniquity or a screaming neon concrete jungle like so many other less fortunate Spanish resorts..
> 
> It may not be perfect - but I honestly don't believe it's as bad as some say.


Places change and perhaps Sitges has, or maybe it depends on where you are in Sitges. When I was there there were definitely some seedy parts that had indeed been taken over by the seedier part of gay life, just like Calle Montera in Madrid has been taken over by the seedier part of hetrosexual life.
If you've been there for 10 years you should know, but suesue was of a different opinion!


----------



## AndreaM3

*SITGES update*

HI Sue,
I am so interested in your post. I know it's from a time ago but am wondering where you need up? Are you able to share any insight into Castelldefells as an alternative?
We have a soon to be 11 year old daughter and I am debating a move to either Barcelona or Mallorca and there may be a job opportunity in Sitges. But you outlined my worries about the area. 
My daughter speaks German and English and some Spanish. I am look mainly at private schools, including the German ones.
Any insight you can offer is welcome!
Best,
Andrea






suesue said:


> Hi, not sure whether you came to Sitges and settled here, as your post was over six months ago but I thought I'd share my experiences for the benefit of others out there.
> 
> I have lived in Sitges now for ten months with my husband and son. We came here to settle here permanently, but within two or three months we decided it was not for us.
> 
> OK - the positive.
> 
> Sitges is a beautiful Mediterranean town, with stunning beaches, a picture-postcard old town, great bars and restaurants and so much more going for it. The surrounding countryside is stunning. The Garraf hills, Vilanova i la Geltru and other similar towns are fantastic too.
> 
> It's a friendly place too.
> 
> But - the negative....
> 
> 
> It's a tourist town and it's a gay town and it's a drunk, party, party town, it's also a young town.
> 
> None of these things bother me, but we felt it wasn't the right place for us.
> 
> I have loved living here these past ten months, and have some great memories, but I also remember one/two months in - thinking to myself - this is not a place I can put down roots, rent a place long-term or really see myself settling.
> 
> It was a weird feeling. Everything seemed right at first, but then we had come from a horrible UK town - say no more.
> 
> But then winter hit and Sitges became deathly boring, very, very cold and to be honest terribly depressing. Alot of the shops close up, so the place feels shut-up and shut-down. This last winter was excessively cold - we were wearing multiple layers and scarves - we had the heating on all the time.
> 
> It's a place without much culture too.
> 
> OK - there's the Prado Cinema and the Retiro and you will find lots to do in the beginning, but there are no bookshops - which shocked me.
> 
> Every shop is fast-turn over tourist tack which is a shame.
> 
> The accommodation is ultimately what drove us away though - we are leaving tomorrow.
> 
> We rented three apartments in ten months, and had to cancel the contracts within two or three months of signing because the flats were so sub-par - sometimes no water, sometimes no hot water, too much noise, rubbish but then I am of the opinion that most of Spanish accommodation is awful - if you think about this country's history it makes sense.
> 
> We haven't had a full night's sleep the last six months here - yes we live very close to the centre.
> 
> There is also the Catalan issue. I have respect for the Catalan culture but Sitges is NOT in Spain - don't be fooled - it's in Catalunya, a very, very proud anti-Spanish region of Spain.
> 
> The Catalan person speaking Spanish speaks it with a Catalan accent - all fine but you will be pressured living here to learn Catalan. So that makes two languages you'll be struggling to learn living in this part of the world - all stressful.
> 
> But, we have made some really great friends here - both expat and Catalan who are wonderful and who we will keep in touch with.
> 
> Our son - 15 at the time - also went to the local Catalan high school - a whole other nightmare story. They would not teach him Spanish and started bullying when after a few months he hadn't become fluent in Catalan. We took him out of the school and now he studies online through a UK college.
> 
> The private schools in this area and I am not going to name any names but Google them and you'll know who I am talking about ALL have a bad reputation in the community here. They are all talked about as profit-making machines where education is a whole other issue. I am reporting what I have heard on the street here and this is not based on personal experience. We could never have afforded to put our son into a private school.
> 
> My advice to anyone wanting to move to Sitges is to think very carefully and perhaps choose a larger town/city.
> 
> Barcelona is impossible in term of accommodation for a family unless you are loaded down with cash.
> 
> The estate agents in Sitges - well one particular one - are absolutely crooked - be very careful there. I suggest renting direct through the owner - there are sites where you can do this. Estate agents here charge a fortune in commission and lie through their teeth. You have to stand up to them and don't take their ********. The commission they charge is for absolutely nothing. There is a site you can try which is good for direct through owner properties. I can't put the name here but it's like Gumtree in the UK.
> 
> In July 2013 - with the recession - make sure you negotiate your rental price DOWN. At least 50 per cent of flats in Sitges are empty most of the time so don't believe anyone who tells you, you have to pay top dollar for these ****-boxes. You don't.
> 
> Also - make no mistake - Sitges has been classified as the most expensive town in the whole of Spain.
> 
> I won't miss Sitges - it's been a stressful time.
> 
> Once you've admired the beautiful Med and done the sights and drunk in all the bars, you think - what next?
> 
> It's also not so close to Barcelona as people like to make out. I did the CELTA course in Barcelona and used to have to catch the 7.45 am train - sometimes it took 50 minutes - stops every station.
> 
> But - the above is our experience and it won't be everyone's. Lots of people have lived in Sitges for a long, long time - I mean expats but I have noticed that they are usually people who choose it because of its proximity to Barcelona International airport and they travel a lot for the their work.
> 
> We are moving to another part of Spain now - to a big city and we can't wait to learn Spanish and become fluent. This was hard in Sitges because it's such a tourist town and no one allows you to speak Spanish.
> 
> Hope the above helps.
> 
> Sue


----------



## micug

hi,I think it is a long time since you wrote this. It is indeed interesting reading. 

We are thinking to move to Sitges or to Barcelona. We do not know other city in Spain worth considering. You said you moved in another city in Spain. How is experience in this new city?
thanks,


----------



## lottid

suesue said:


> To PeskyWesky,
> 
> Just very briefly on the subject of education here, I totally disagree with the state schools here and their refusal to teach Spanish to students. There is no Spanish taught in most schools. This is ethnic cleansing my the Catalan government and outrageous.
> 
> But that's another story.......onwards and upwards. Sue


I was reading this forum because of a work issue, and I'm sad to read some of your opinions regarding our cultural context, Sue. 
I feel the need to explain some of the things you said, as you are the only one exposing your experience regarding this issue:
To say that catalans are doing an ethnic cleansing is insulting. 
Catalan was prohibited for decades. Children had to be named only with spanish names and villages had their names changed. My grandfather was beated in the street by policemen because he spoke catalan in public.
I suggest you to read some of the recent history events between Catalonia and Spain (specially XXth century). 
This is an old story between Spain and Catalonia, because some parts of Spain (which, by the way, is a country I'm happy to be part of and I love) refuse to recognize that it is a plurinational country. Some people (normally linked to spanish fascism) want it to be homogeneous. In Germany, fascism discourses were related to "jews". In Spain, fascism discourse was against republic, left politics and, specially, against cultural minorities inside Spain (and their languages, autonomy, etc.).
Catalan people have their defaults, as any other culture in the world, but there's a lot of misinformation and ignorance regarding our history and the reason of our current attitudes. 

Nowadays, we can learn our language at school. Still, a lot of foreign people or spanish people refuse to learn it because they think catalan is a useless language (which may be right ) - but I don't personally appreciate languages because of their usability; I appreciate them because of their cultural, emotional and land-related background. 

I really wish some of you will find value in our local culture and, mainly, I really wish you will feel welcomed here.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

lottid said:


> I was reading this forum because of a work issue, and I'm sad to read some of your opinions regarding our cultural context, Sue.
> I feel the need to explain some of the things you said, as you are the only one exposing your experience regarding this issue:
> To say that catalans are doing an ethnic cleansing is insulting.
> Catalan was prohibited for decades. Children had to be named only with spanish names and villages had their names changed. My grandfather was beated in the street by policemen because he spoke catalan in public.
> I suggest you to read some of the recent history events between Catalonia and Spain (specially XXth century).
> This is an old story between Spain and Catalonia, because some parts of Spain (which, by the way, is a country I'm happy to be part of and I love) refuse to recognize that it is a plurinational country. Some people (normally linked to spanish fascism) want it to be homogeneous. In Germany, fascism discourses were related to "jews". In Spain, fascism discourse was against republic, left politics and, specially, against cultural minorities inside Spain (and their languages, autonomy, etc.).
> Catalan people have their defaults, as any other culture in the world, but there's a lot of misinformation and ignorance regarding our history and the reason of our current attitudes.
> 
> Nowadays, we can learn our language at school. Still, a lot of foreign people or spanish people refuse to learn it because they think catalan is a useless language (which may be right ) - but I don't personally appreciate languages because of their usability; I appreciate them because of their cultural, emotional and land-related background.
> 
> I really wish some of you will find value in our local culture and, mainly, I really wish you will feel welcomed here.


Always interesting to get a Spaniards take on things and to provide a little background.
However, I do wish people wouldn't presume that foreigners know nothing about the places they are living in. Some do, some don't.
I've lived here for a long time and have known my Spanish in laws for over 25 years and I swear that sometimes they are ready to explain to me what a tortilla is. On the other hand mother in law just cannot understand that I can barely name the members of the British royal family. 
OH (Spanish) lived in Tarragona for about 5 years - never learnt the language and he speaks fluent French too which helps. I do know 2 British guys living and working in Valls though who both learnt the language
What you know depends on who you are; not your nationality


----------

